# Poor Hygiene Dx neded



## imiuru69 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am looking for a diagnosis code in reference to poor wiping hygiene of a child. My office is Pediatric and I can't seem to find an appropriate code for this issue.


----------



## chrisden_7 (Sep 15, 2010)

I've had a similar situation a year ago or so, NP saw a child and gave a diagnosis of "dirty clothing and hygiene" I looked forever to find a suitable diagnosis and asked the other coders if they had any input and unfortunately none of us could come up with anything close. I ended up using the 780.99-other general symptoms. Wish I could be more help, there is just nothing in ICD for cleanliness, unless you want to go the child neglect route, but when I asked my nurse practitioner if that is what she was trying to say she adamantly said no, if that was what she meant she would have wrote that! Oh the fun of coding!


----------



## SCanterbury (Sep 15, 2010)

Try V40.3 Other behavioral problem, and V41.8 Other problems with special functions.

Unless the hygiene issue has resulted in symptoms of a medical condition, it wouldn't be appropriate to use a medical dx code.

For dirty clothing, V60.2 or another nearby code may be appropriate to explain the situation.


----------



## emmieg1@yahoo.com (Sep 15, 2010)

*Poor wiping hygiene*

Hi there

What do you think of the following codes:
V71.81 PDX
V60.4   SDX
V61.29
995.59. I feel more comfortable with these codes for the above problem.


----------



## gost (Sep 17, 2010)

emmieg1@yahoo.com said:


> Hi there
> 
> What do you think of the following codes:
> V71.81 PDX
> ...



Never code abuse or neglect unless it is specifically documented (unless you want to be sued).  Only code what is documented.  Don't code what you think may be the reason(s) for the condition that is documented.  If "fever" is documented, you code fever, not what you think might be causing the fever, right?  Code the reason the patient was there.  If there was a rash, code that.  If there is not enough information to choose a code, follow up with the doctor.  If what you have provided here is truly all you have, code the best you can without imposing a disease or circumstance on the patient that is not documented.  I think I would use V62.89 if I had no oither information to go by.


----------



## LTibbetts (Sep 17, 2010)

I completely agree with "gost"! Never assume anything...*ever*. I would also go with the V62.89. I think it is probably the closest that you are going to get.


----------

